# Helm - Schweiß - Geruch



## obnox (23. August 2006)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich fahre meinen Helm jetzt seit gut andertalb
Jahren. Da ich mit dem Rad ca eine halbe Stunde bis Stunde zur Arbeit und
wieder zurück fahre, und das auch als Training benutze, kommt der Helm 
normalerweise zweimal täglich mit Schweiß in kontakt. Mittlerweile scheint 
sich der Schweiß irgendwie im Helm festgesetzt zu haben (in dem 
Hartschaum-Material, ich meine nicht die Pads!). Das ist mittlerweile recht
unangenehm. Ich habe schon einiges versucht: Abwaschen, Bürsten, mit und
ohne Seife/Waschmittel, Febreze, Sagrotan, zwei Tage Kühltruhe. Aber der
Geruch bleibt.

Hat irgendjemand einen hilfreichen Tipp für mich, was ich noch mit dem Helm
anstellen kann, um das los zu werden? Sonst bliebe nur ein neuer Helm, und
wenn das so weiter geht, alle 1-2 Jahre ein neuer Helm, dann wäre mir das
eigentlich zu teuer...   (Ich hatte mir doch einen Atmos gegönnt   ...)

Cheers - Michael


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2006)

ich hab mal meinen American Football Helm in Einzelteilen in die Spülmaschiene gesteckt ! Ne sogar 2 mal ! Und mit 65° im stärksten Programm gewaschen  

Das Ding war wieder blitzplank ! Und der Schweißgeruch war auch weg ! Einige meiner Teamkollegen haben das dann auch gemacht.

Übernehme aber keine Gewähr das ein Fahrradhelm das auch überlebt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evo2k6 (23. August 2006)

Naja un falls das net klappt, könnte man sich ja n Neuen Helm kaufen und sich dan n Schweissband umklatschen das hilf vllt etwas , is aber nur sone idee    oder ne sturmhaube aufsetzen ,ich denke das hilft schon ^^ könnte aber vllt etwas blöd aussehn wens n Tourer und kein FullFace Helm ist.    Warn jetz nur 2 so spontaner ideen also bitte net überbewerten


----------



## Mongoele (24. August 2006)

fährst du auch im winter mit dem rad zur arbeit?
ich finde es bei so häufiger benutzung wie bei dir ehrlich gesagt nicht übertrieben, alle 1,5 -2 jahre nen neuen helm zu kaufen...
cheers


----------



## obnox (24. August 2006)

Yup, das ganze Jahr durch. 
Wahrscheinlich hast du recht - *seufz* ...


----------



## XCRacer (25. August 2006)

Ich nehme ihn *regelmäßig* mit unter die Dusche und drücke die Pads unter fließendem Wasser aus. Dann lasse ich ihn über Nacht am Brausenkopf hängen und lasse ihn austropfen. ...also ich rede von meinem Helm


----------



## chris_f (25. August 2006)

Solch unangenehmer Geruch wird durch Mikroorganismen verursacht. Die sitzen da in dem ollen Schweiß, ernähren sich davon und pupsen dafür ordentlich  
Diese Viecher musst Du töten, dann is der Geruch weg. Hier hilft Ozon. Das zieht in jede Pore und tötet alles. 
Geh mal zum örtlichen Fahrzeugaufbereiter, und frag ihn, wann der nächste sein Auto zum Ausgasen bringt. Der stellt da eine spez Lampe rein, die Ozon produziert. Das ganze bleibt dann nen Tag stehen, und die Kiste is frei von jeglichem Übelgeruch. Gibste ihm was für die Kaffeekasse, dafür soll der bei der nächsten Karre einfach den Helm mit rein legen. 
Oder bringst ihm den Helm mit ner Luftdichten Kiste (Eurobox reicht, das Gerät is recht klein), soll er da drin die giftige Stimmung zaubern. Hauptsache ist eine ausreichende Einwirkzeit, damit das Gas in jede Pore dringen kann. 

Nachdem mir ein Hund ins Auto gekotzt hat, hatte ich den Wagen mal zum Ausgasen, funktioniert prima, auch die Stinkeschuhe im Kofferraum waren danach absolut neutral. 
Oder bring dein ganzes Auto dahin und lad alles rein, was stinkt.


----------



## Robo83 (25. August 2006)

vll. hilft es das gute stück in die tiefkühltruhe zu packen (für 24 std. oder so). Vorausgesetzt du hast eine große truhe  

ps: ich habe das noch nie gemacht, ist auch nur eine idee, schließlich müssen die viecher sterben


--> SORRY, hab deinen beitrag zu spät komplett gelesen ))


----------



## chris_f (25. August 2006)

Robo83 schrieb:
			
		

> vll. hilft es das gute stück in die tiefkühltruhe zu packen (für 24 std. oder so). Vorausgesetzt du hast eine große truhe



Nein, durch Tiefkühlung gehen die Viecher nich kaputt. Beim Auftauen legen sie wieder los. Sonst müsste man sein Auto ja auch nich zum Ausgasen bringen, sondern müsste nur auf den Winter warten


----------



## Kayn (25. August 2006)

wie wärs mit ner badekappe für den nächsten neuen helm ?


----------



## Balkon Klaus (25. August 2006)

da gibts so´n spezielles helmpflegemittel. entweder beim bikedealer od. im motorradshop nachfragen. k.a. ob das was bringt. andere möglichkeit evtl. febreze od. wie das zeug heisst?! 

ich wasch nur immer die pads mit seife aus dann müffelt mein helm nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obnox (25. August 2006)

Febreze (auch antibakteriell), Waschen, 12 Stunden in Waschmittel einweichen, 60 Stunden Tiefkühltruhe etc habe ich alles schon probiert. (s.o.)

Das mit dem Ozon ist mir neu, auf jeden Fall nen Versuch wert!
Reicht es vielleicht auch, den Helm auf einen aktiven Kopierer oder 
Laserdrucker zu legen?...  

Danke jedenfalls erstmal für die vielen Tipps!


----------



## enasnI (25. August 2006)

Gefrierschrank.


----------



## GORErider (25. August 2006)

natron?!


----------



## Porthos (25. August 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Viecher musst Du töten, dann is der Geruch weg. Hier hilft Ozon. Das zieht in jede Pore und tötet alles.
> ... Hauptsache ist eine ausreichende Einwirkzeit, damit das Gas in jede Pore dringen kann.


Von Ozon kann ich nur abraten. Es würde zwar mit Sicherheit den Geruch und die Bakterien etc. zerstören, aber Ozon ist ziemlich aggressiv... es kann also den Styropor, den Klebstoff, etc. angreifen. Wenn der Helm dann porös wird, schützt er nicht mehr... und das sieht man ihm von Außen nicht unbedingt an.

Mein Tip: Kauf Dir einen neuen Helm und trage  ein Tuch etc. darunter. Ich fahre mit meinem auch das ganze Jahr und mit einem Kopftuch geht nicht ganz so viel Schweiß in den Helm. Im Winter und wenn es kühler ist, ist das eh kein Problem. Und der Sommer ist ja eh erstmal vorbei.


----------



## obnox (25. August 2006)

Wie an anderer stelle schon gesagt, ist ein Kopftuch absolut keine 
Option für mich, weil ich damit bei Temperaturen über etwa 5 Grad
direkt nen Hitzestau bekomme...


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (25. August 2006)

> weil ich damit bei Temperaturen über etwa 5 Grad
> direkt nen Hitzestau bekomme...



Den hab ich mit "normalen" Baumwollbandanas auch.
Es gibt aber auch atmungsaktive Bandanas (Buff o. Head) von Gore gibts auch ein Bandana, trage ich auch unter dem Helm gerade wenn es richtig heiß ist. Der Schweiß verdunstet schneller und läuft mir nicht in die Augen wenn das Schweißband vom Helm klitschnass ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nici_1905 (26. August 2006)

... sorry - versuch es trotzdem mal mit dem Kopftuch! Die Materialien von "buff" oder "had" sind top! Ich fahre die immer - auch bei 38 grad! Bis dato keine Probleme! Kannst die Teile im Sommer auch zwischendurch immer mal wieder in kaltes Wasser tunken! Da freut sich die Kopfmurmel und auch die Nase!

nici


----------



## Waldmeister 69 (26. August 2006)

Versuchs mal mit Motorrad-Helm-Reiniger...! Ich denke unter so´n Helm müffelt es wohl noch ein wenig mehr.
 z.B Sonax Helmpolster-Reiniger,S100 Helmpolsterreiniger  

    Heiko


----------



## dotterbart (26. August 2006)

übernacht in einen eimer mit wasser und waschmittel stellen und der geruch ist weg. hat bei meinem crosshelm auch immer geklappt


----------



## obnox (26. August 2006)

1. Wie gesagt, die polster sind nicht das problem. die gehen nach einer Wäsche wieder, und die kann man ja auch nachkaufen - zumindest billiger als ein ganzer helm.

2. Nein, das mit dem Kopftuch geht bei mir außer im Winter wirklich gar nicht. Unter 5 Grad vielleicht, aber drüber absolut nicht. Ich habe buff und had tücher, aber es geht nicht, da kriege ich das große Jucken und Kratzen. Ich  konnte auch noch nie Mützen tragen, auch im Winter nicht. Absolute Krise!


----------



## obnox (26. August 2006)

dotterbart: das mit dem waschmittel mache ich auch regelmäßig. nach einer stunde fahrt ist es wieder da. aber immer noch besser, das teil jede nacht einzulegen, als ein neues zu kaufen... 

an anderer stelle habe ich noch den tipp bekommen, den helm 48h in wasser mit essigreiniger einzulegen, dann ausspühlen und noch 1 tag auslüften lassen. das werde ich wohl auch mal ausprobieren. und ansonsten, naja was solls, muss halt ein neuer her...


----------



## UliVoelckers (23. August 2011)

Ich habe für das selbe Problem eine Lösung gesucht - und bin dabei auf diesen Thread gestossen. Bei mir war die Lösung, den Helm einmal zu desinfizieren, d.h. ich habe ein Desinfektionsmittel (Surfaneos) angerührt, also 25 ml in 8 l Wasser gelöst. Laut Anleitung soll man den betreffenden Gegenstand mindestens 30 min eintauchen. Weil Helme ja schwimmen, habe ich meinen Helm in einem kleinen Eimer fixiert (mit Packriemen), Desinfektion eingefüllt und den Helm dann nach einer Stunde umgedreht. Danach habe ich ihn sehr gründlich geduscht. Beim ersten Gebrauch hat der Helm trotzdem etwas auf der Kopfhaut gebrannt - und nach dem Desinfektionsmittel gestunken hat es auch - aber der Desinfektionsmittelgeruch ist schnell verflogen während der Schweissgeruch immer schlimmer wurde. 
Das ganze ist einen guten Monat her, bis jetzt habe ich Ruhe.

Uli


----------



## Spinmeister (18. Januar 2014)

Für den Geruch sind immer Bakterien verantworlich, welche bei niedrigen Temperaturen nicht durch normales Waschen abgetötet werden können und die meisten Desinfektionsmittel stinken ziemlich und können auch den Kunststoff anlösen. Ich bin auf ein ökologisches Mittel gestoßen, welches die Gerüche entfernt, aber weder Material noch Haut angreift . Hab ich mittlerweile auch auf Touren dabei, es hilft auch gegen Achselgerüche.... gefunden bei http://vertrieb.merpur.de/vp/10795


----------

